# The Mad Bean Coffee House



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Way back in 2009 we started thinking about opening a really comfy & inviting coffee house that would have cool music playing in the background, local art hanging on the walls, a nice big bookcase full of books and most importantly a place that made good coffee (ok, damn good coffee). After moving to downtown Toronto and visiting some great independent's we spent the better part of a year sampling coffee and picking up tips from some of TO's&#8230;

More...


----------

